# Chickens Anyone?



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone on here do chickens last year? I put in but didn't get the license last year. I've heard there are more chickens on the southern unit, but access is difficult as they tend to be on private land. Northern unit is less chickens but better access. Any advice? Wondering if it is even worth going after them.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I got drawn last year. It was pretty fun. I hunted the north unit and had a great time. Saw plenty of birds.

If you get drawn, PM me and I will help you out. I have some maps highlighted with where I saw birds.

I am not putting in this year because I got drawn last year. Because it is a lottery system, I want others to be able to experience the same kind of hunt I did. Will wait until next year or possibly the second year and then put in again.

It is learning lesson in itself. I recommend putting in for a tag.


----------

